# Pensacola Bay Bridge 5-15-2021



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

The wife wanted to go for a ride today to check out how the bridge is coming along so I obliged and of course brought some rods and shrimp. We stopped at a couple spots along the east side of the bridge north of the center span and dropped lines near old bridge spans just to see if anything was hungry. The spade's were hungry. It's was dead until about 3 and then the graph starting pinging and showed a schools of something. Right then the two rods we had suspended shrimp on bent over and we pulled up two real healthy spades about 12-14". I checked the bottom sets and a spade grabbed one as I brought the shrimp up and the other down rod was robbed. We didn't keep any because my wife says "they're too pretty to make into sammiches". WTF? I disagree, but happy wife = happy life. We were in 28 feet of water with most active fish at the 18-20ft mark. They showed up in a school and were gone about 20-30 min after it started. I did have a pretty stout one break a 15lb flouro leader boat side but most of them were around the 10-15" range. They are fun to catch.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

They give a good fight on a pole. They really are good to eat, I have eaten plenty.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Had to be fun. I've never tried them on rod/reel. I usually hit them with a hawaiian sling or a speargun at the 3 barges, while snapper/king fishing.


----------

